# Raid on Iraq Nuclear Reactor



## Seawitch (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi All
In 1981 Israel sent specialy adapted F-15's to destroy a Nuclear reactor outside Bagdad.
I found this really good 44 minute video on the Internet about ....Operation 'Opera'


----------



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 20, 2006)

Raid on Iranian Nuclear Reactor.....2007/2008....may be the best to come.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought they were only IDF F-16s. F-15s participated?


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

that should read Iran not Iraq over the next 2 years, and we should let Israel go back and test out new weaponry, we can stay out of it......... as long as they paste the place clean so i can get my Velodrome built


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 21, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> I thought they were only IDF F-16s. F-15s participated?



Eight F-16s and six F-15s for operation "Opera" were assigned. F-15s were only a figter cover (they operated in three pairs:"Patephone" near Karbala, "Petel" near Baghdad and "Pakhman" over H3 airfield area). Additional far support assured four F-15 over Israel/Jordan border. There two B 707 also were used (one as a flying tanker and another as a command comminication platform).

Any questions?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

